# DBSTalk will be closed on September 11th!



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Many of us were affected by the events which transpired on September 11, 2001 and out of respect for the victims and their families, DBSTalk will be closed the entire day. I urge everyone not only to take time to reflect, but to also take the time that they would normally spend surfing here and spend it with their families, co-workers and friends to be truly thankful of what we have and to cherish every moment on this earth. 

The hours of closure will be from 12AM thru 11PM EST give or take an hour. Thanks very much.


----------



## catman (Jun 27, 2002)

I wish those on the planes , the towers and pentagon . A hug from wisconsin . Remember , You are not alone on this day .


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

While I symphasize (one of my favorite memories is me and my dad looking down on the bi-centenial fireworks from the top of the trade center tower) I don't not feel it's necessary to shut down the site.

My small aerospace company is certainly not closing (nor do I think it should - we do not need to further increase the economic cost of this horrible event).

While I will certainly reflect, I will also be at work helping to design technology which protects this country (and the world).

Just my humble opinion.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

I think the 11th will be marked in many different ways by many different people. While Is ee the point of "business as uaual" I also think that if Chris wants to shut the down the site in memory of those who died in the towers, at the Pentagon and in a field in Pennsylvania that is fine too. Just my opinion.


But thank you for the notice. It is appreciated.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

So be it.


----------



## RichW (Mar 29, 2002)

Agreed. It is a fitting way to remember.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

I for one will be VERY busy covering 5 different 9/11 memorials for TV.

I am 9/11ed out. But anyway the channel list page is making its transpofmation to a black backgroud little by little.

See ya
Tony


----------

